# Amtrak travel surveys



## stlouielady (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi everyone. I got a pleasant surprise in the mail the other day; an affidavit to fill out to claim an Amtrak travel voucher worth $500!! I filled out a survey after my last trip, was entered into the sweepstakes drawing, and, lo and behold, I WON!! I'm so excited, and, well, a little shocked  , because I NEVER win anything....WOOHOO, my lucky day!!

So, just a reminder, fill out a travel survey, and you could win too.

I wasn't sure whether to start this topic here, or in the rail travel section, so, if the moderators want/need to move it, please do so...


----------



## RailFanLNK (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats St. Louie Lady! I think me and Husker mom registered for that TV show thing that they had on the home page until October 17th. (sumthin' about Earl) We registered everyday for like 2 months and well....we didn't win! :angry: Have fun!!!!!

Al


----------



## had8ley (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds like somebody is planning a BIG trip~ congratulations !!!


----------



## yarrow (Dec 4, 2007)

wow, congrats. that is great.


----------



## AKA (Dec 4, 2007)

Congrats, nice to see someone win. Good to know it really works. Enjoy


----------



## great (Dec 12, 2007)

Congratulation. I hope you'll tell us how was your trip. You are a lucky one.


----------



## stlouielady (Jan 16, 2008)

I finally got the travel voucher in the mail yesterday, good for one year. I have to book all the travel at once, and whatever is left over from the voucher is lost. So, I'm now in the planning mode for a trip. I haven't made up my mind where I'm headed to yet, but, I'll keep everyone posted. I'm open to any and all suggestions for a week long trip from St Louis to, well, just about anywhere!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 16, 2008)

Duh! See ya in LA for the Gathering II! :lol: I just checked sleeper accomdations for the trip to LA and I think it would be cheaper to buy my own Amtrak train then pay what Amtrak is wanting to charge me for a roomette. What gives? Its 9 months out and most of the stuff is sold out or outrageously priced. Is this something the "rail tours" folks are booking up?

Al


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 20, 2008)

We were told by our sleeping car attendant on the SWC last week that a large group of British tourists were booking up many western trains for the summer and that rooms may be at a premium because of this. Glad we booked our SWC and other trips for summer already. Still able to get a $200 roomette on the Empire Builder, SEA -CHI, for June 2. Such a deal


----------

